# How much should I get paid per op report?



## Leily911 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello,

I was offered a job to code Neurology, Cardiology, and Orthopedic operative reports on the side.  I work as an orthopedic biller/coder full time.  This offer is from another place and they are willing to fax me the op reports, so I can code it and fax it back to them.  They are offering $8.00 per report.  Is that a good deal?? what's the going rate?  Please help, since I have to get back to them.   (there should be anywhere between 19-28 op reports per week)

Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 17, 2010)

*How fast are you?*

How fast a coder are you for *these* specialties?

If it takes you an hour to code an orthopaedic op report you'd be making $8.00 per hour.  If you can do 4 in an hour you'd be making $32.00 per hour.

NOTE:  If you are a "contractor" in this scenario you will be responsible for ALL the social security taxes (about 15% I think), as well as state and federal income taxes.

Know what you're getting into before you jump in.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

